# Recurring accounts



## MnTwins29 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a question for anyone who bills services like PT/OT, wound care, infusion therapy and such on a monthly basis, creating "recurring" accounts.   Do you maintain a separate account for each type of therapy or does each type of service have it's own account?  Meaning that if the patient, for example, comes in for physical therapy and speech therapy on the same date of service, do you have one recurring account for this service or do you maintain separate accounts for each type?  And if the latter is true, are there any compliance issues for multiple admissions for the same date of service - for that would happen in the above example if separate accounts are maintained.

Just looking for feedback, opinions and any references, if you know of any.  Thank you!


----------



## azspud (Aug 6, 2014)

Are you still looking for feedback from this post?


----------

